# what are the early symptoms????



## pinkemz (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,
just wondering if you are pregnant or have been pregnant and what were your earliest symptoms? Did you have any before your missed period?


----------



## newbs (Mar 27, 2011)

Tiredness was probably one of the first symptoms I had, and breast tenderness - as I was trying for a baby both times though I was convinced I was pregnant every month so whether these were in my mind or real I am not sure!   I do remember having a metallic taste in my mouth before I got the 'positive' test last time though.  The nausea didn't start for me until a couple of weeks after the missed period.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 27, 2011)

Main first symptom for me was Breast tenderness


----------



## am64 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Main first symptom for me was Breast tenderness



me too ....and the metallic taste ...being sensitive to all tastes ..


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 27, 2011)

And noticing that tea had a smell


----------



## am64 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> And noticing that tea had a smell



never drank tea again ....thats 20 years ago !!! stated back on the coffee after 16years tho !


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 27, 2011)

I went off Chilli Con Carne and it took me about 8 years before I could eat it again.


----------



## MrsCLH (Mar 28, 2011)

Sore boobs for me too, and I knew it was different than the usual pre-menstrual tenderness because I couldn't run on the treadmill at all it hurt so much and that has never happened to me before - don't have enough up top for it to cause a problem usually ;-)

The other main symptom was a general weird sort of light headed feeling, difficult to describe. I reckon that started about a week before my period was due. I kind of just knew I was pregnant at that point.

Other things I noticed early on were constipation and heartburn. Oh the joys of pregnancy!!


----------



## Laura22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Metallic taste, period late (I didn't think too much of it as mine have never been like clockwork).

I personally didn't get the sore boobs. That came in later on!

Oh, and tiredness! I was exhausted!


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 28, 2011)

Tireness, deffo.  And suddenly lots of hypos


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 28, 2011)

i had awfull heartburn yesterday and i feel absolutely exhausted so tired. I also have very sore boobs. Me and my partner have only been trying for a short while. I dont know whether it is psychological. My period is due in 2 weeks so i guess il have to wait and see.


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you, Ems.


----------



## MrsCLH (Mar 28, 2011)

ooooh pinkemz how exciting, the 2 week wait!! fingers crossed for you


----------



## sugarfreerach (Mar 29, 2011)

sounds funny but i was burping a lot. also went off hot drinks straigh away


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 29, 2011)

thanx girls. Well im crossing fingers but i think its more down to that i have been doing more excercise recently we will have to see. Any tips or advice please let me know


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 30, 2011)

I couldnt wait, but you should they arnt cheap things the tests, and we all know you need more than one, haha you never belive it till you have done a few!
xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Mar 30, 2011)

I did 3 tests! But the pound shop ones work just as well!!


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 30, 2011)

how soon after ovulation can you do a test?


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 5, 2011)

i know this is gruesome but did anyone have discharge what was it like? Enlarged boobs????


----------



## sugarfreerach (Apr 6, 2011)

yes i had discharge, it was thicker than normal.


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 6, 2011)

Enlarged boobs definitely! Still growing haha! 15 weeks in and one cup size bigger.

You should really wait to test until the first day your period is actually late. Although some tests claim to give a result earlier. I have to say I tested with a cheap pound shop test 2 days before my period was due and got a positive result. But then there is such a thing as a chemical pregnancy (very early miscarriage) and you'd never even know about it unless you did a test too early so I reckon better to just wait until the day after your period is due.

xx


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 6, 2011)

period due today still nothing as of yet fingers crossed now xxx


----------



## sugarfreerach (Apr 6, 2011)

you can test on your period day, i was positive on that day x


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 6, 2011)

when is the best time to test?


----------



## vince13 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sore boobs and couldn't brush my teeth without feeling sick - all before my first period was missed.

We await your test result with bated breath - good luck !


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 6, 2011)

my levels went crazy from needing alot more insulin because i was going to high for nothing to needing lot less because loads of hypos then when i found out at 5 weeks i had really bad morning sickness which wasnt just morning it was all day and night


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 7, 2011)

hi girls made an appointment to go and see the dr today so fingers crossed. Done test well actually several and all show a faint second line. Think i am only a few weeks if i am. Hopfully will confirm tonight.

stacey- my sugars been up and down last 2 weeks not doing anything different. I am sooo worried about my high readings tho.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Apr 7, 2011)

dont worry about your high reading they will go the other way in a few weeks and you wont remember what being over 9 was like!!!! Good luck today! Just to let you know that the Gp didnt do a pg test with me, i read somewhere that they dont do them now.  COuld be wrong though.  My first test was faint as well. Did you do it first thing in the morning? Your chemical is strongest then.


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds like congratulations are in order! 

I did 3 tests and the line was very faint on all of them. I didn't go to my GP, I phoned the diabetes midwife as that's what they told me to do in the pre conception clinic as soon as I suspected I was pregnant. I went in to the ante natal clinic to see her the next day and despite the faint lines, they all seemed to find it quite amusing that I didn't believe I was pregnant after 3 positive tests 

And I'll second what Rach said about the highs, I was the same in the early days, odd highs for no reason, and they did come down. And you shouldn't worry about the odd high anyway, its inevitable that you'll get them throughout your pregnancy and you musn't beat yourself up about them.

Let us know how you get on with the GP 

x


----------



## rachelha (Apr 7, 2011)

Any news? 

I only had faint lines to begin with, but they got stronger over the next couple of weeks (yes, I did keep testing just to make sure).  I also just called my DSN who ran the preconception clinic, and did not go to my GP at all.


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 7, 2011)

hi girls 

went to the gp but she said that they dont do pregnancy tests but i gave her my urine sample and she said she will send it away i got to go for a blood test tommorrow aswell. so none of the wiser really. I told her my tests had a second faint line but she didnt seem that botherd.
She said my urine was really cloudy so i might just have a urine infection. Gutted.
I just feel different this month.  Sorry for going on and on about it.


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi guys,
I couldnt wait any longer i had to do another test so bought the digital clear blue ones and guess what.............. I AM PREGNANT says 2-3 weeks i know its early days and i shouldnt get excited but im PREGNANT. 
Any tips or advice please let me know xxxxx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 7, 2011)

wonderful news, that is so good.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 8, 2011)

Great news!!!

We had some unclear ones, and a negative one, but got clear blue and it was the same for us.

So pleased for you  xxxx


----------



## sugarfreerach (Apr 8, 2011)

congrats love!!  welcome to the wonderful but full on experience that is diabetic pregnancy!! xxxxx


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 8, 2011)

thank you girls. I am taking prenatal vitamins have been since christmas. Just wondering is there something else i should be taking. Heard today that diabetic women lack calcuim in their pregnancies.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 8, 2011)

pinkemz said:


> thank you girls. I am taking prenatal vitamins have been since christmas. Just wondering is there something else i should be taking. Heard today that diabetic women lack calcuim in their pregnancies.



Never heard that before, it was iron for me, try to get it in your diet, the tablets they give you turned my poop black!!!

Just another joy of pregnancy 

Look after yourself now hunni! xx


----------

